# Did You Get Your Dresscamp Stuff?!



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

I THOUGHT IT WAS COMING OUT ON THE 17 until i went online and was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DRESSCAMP!!!!!

i got the pallette which is what i wanted most but i also wanted too fab l/s but it sold out. FAST! so im sad about that. I AM LOVING THE CUTE PACKAGING! 

so did you guys get your stuff? better hurry! selling out quick!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

wow i just looked back at the MAC site and 10 min later.. fashion l/g just sold out! which is the cute pink one. whats left is she-gold l/g and the pallette. this collection is going quick!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 15, 2008)

NO!!! *cries*


----------



## natalie75 (Apr 15, 2008)

This is crazy, everything is sold out!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 15, 2008)

yup i got the whole collection


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 15, 2008)

I woke up early just to make sure I got everything =D


----------



## SMMY (Apr 15, 2008)

Just the palette, but I'm good. I bought so many lippies from Heatherette, that I really don't need these. Money saved for summer collections.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow...I am glad I ordered everything I wanted this morning! I was going to buy a backup of Too Fab, but I guess I will wait until thursday.


----------



## mamabear (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow!!  Im sure they'll have more in stock soon...right?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

^I did a live chat and the girl told me she's not sure about it because it is a small collection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got both l/g... i wanted a l/s but it was already sold out...
If anyone can do CP for me, please pm me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

i got everything apart from the gold lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im happy with them


----------



## mreichert (Apr 15, 2008)

What the crap??? I was gone all day today, came home just to check, and it's ALL SOLD OUT???? 

I'm about to cry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone PLEEASSE pm me if you see it gets restocked and I happen to miss it- please!  I really wanted this collection and had no idea it would be online this early


----------



## liv (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't wait until more swatches/opinions pop up, I have a friend in Japan right now that could buy these for me if they are as good as they seem.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_What the crap??? I was gone all day today, came home just to check, and it's ALL SOLD OUT???? 

I'm about to cry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone PLEEASSE pm me if you see it gets restocked and I happen to miss it- please!  I really wanted this collection and had no idea it would be online this early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww i feel so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea i did not know they were doing an early release either but if they do restock your the first to tell! 

but you should try calling one of the stores. like the one in san fransisco, robsin and soho. those are the only stores in the US selling dress camp. maybe you can order from them? GOOD LUCK!


----------



## goink (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchristyy* 

 
_aww i feel so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea i did not know they were doing an early release either but if they do restock your the first to tell! 

but you should try calling one of the stores. like the one in san fransisco, robsin and soho. those are the only stores in the US selling dress camp. maybe you can order from them? GOOD LUCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Robson is located in Vancouver, Canada. Not the US.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks ladies- I will call SF, it is close to my home town. If anything, I'll have a friend pick it up or pay the shipping. Man, I was REALLY looking forward to getting this


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_MAC Robson is located in Vancouver, Canada. Not the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh woopsies! haha i just got all the locations from a list that i searched for US


----------



## mariecinder (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_What the crap??? I was gone all day today, came home just to check, and it's ALL SOLD OUT???? 

I'm about to cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone PLEEASSE pm me if you see it gets restocked and I happen to miss it- please! I really wanted this collection and had no idea it would be online this early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I have to wait until Friday's paycheck before I can order though. =( I really hope it gets restocked by then! *prays*


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 15, 2008)

What the frick?!
I don't check specktra for a few days and I miss out on a whole collection??
Was I under a rock or something???
*cries*


----------



## SMMY (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm getting the feeling that this won't be restocked. Just like the Y & Kei and Zandra collection, there isn't very much stock available. I know I was hoping some of the Y & Kei lippies would be restocked or show up at my CCO, but nada. If you are really desperate you can try your luck with MAC's Gone but not Forgotten program.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 16, 2008)

MACs gone but not forgotten program? how come i have never heard of this?!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 16, 2008)

Gone but not forgotten is only for perm items as far as I know


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I don't think they'll restock...noooo~~ I am very sad.. there's got to be some way to get a hold on those (other than ebay. the prices right now for em are crazy!)


----------



## Chikky (Apr 16, 2008)

This is what I get for working. Darnit, I wanted these things.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Gone but not forgotten is only for perm items as far as I know_

 

Nope, it's good for limited edition items as well, for upto a year after their release. God knows, I was hoping to get Stereo Rose through it, but it was too far from the release date.


----------



## 121784 (Apr 16, 2008)

I woke up at like 10am this morning and ordered what I _*really*_ wanted: the palette & 2 of the lipsticks.  Then at like 4pm I decided _what the hell_ and ordered the two lip glasses.  Now when I check the statuses of each order, the first one (and to me the most important) went through.  However, the second order (the lip glass order) still says *Status N/A* ... I hope it goes through.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I'm one of those MAC addicts and suckers that has to have it yesterday, so I paid a little more to get the palette two months ago.  LOVE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I just got the lippie and lip glasses from the site this morning - thank God I thought to check the site.  Good thing I did too seeing as it went FAST.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank god for Specktra or I would have missed it. I logged in and saw in the recent threads "DressCamp Up On Site" and I immediately ordered it. Good thing I didn't wait!!


----------



## anilegne (Apr 16, 2008)

I *really* hope they restock.  I need Too Fab lipstick!  So upset with myself that I missed it just by a few hours.


----------



## palatial (Apr 16, 2008)

everything's still up on the canada site except for too fab l/s!

i stayed up until about 12.30 last night waiting for it, didn't see it so i went to bed and checked again this morning, and instantly ordered she-gold l/g and the palette! i can't WAIT


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Thank god for Specktra or I would have missed it. I logged in and saw in the recent threads "DressCamp Up On Site" and I immediately ordered it. Good thing I didn't wait!!_

 
I DID THE SAME THING! haha i was on the site like rushing trying to figure out if i needed the lipglasses or not. and i was like AHHH! i cant be spending this much time! so i just hit confirm and got the palette. i need to save up on the upcoming collections


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 16, 2008)

im gonna cry!!!! i wanted these!!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 16, 2008)

I got She-Gold, I'm happy.
I have relatives in Taiwan that probably could pick up the palette for me if I really wanted it.

Well, Status N/A, but I was told over the phone that if it was in stock while I ordered it, I got it then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I hope that puts your minds to rest girls.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 16, 2008)

FYI: the palette has been restocked on the mac web site!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone who actually ordered yesterday, has your order been shipped yet? I know it says ships in 1-2 days but i'm really anxious.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 16, 2008)

mine has been shipped


----------



## quizshow (Apr 16, 2008)

I couldn't decide on what to get and almost waited until after lunch so glad I didn't.   I used some restraint and got just the l/s.  I figured I have enough hot pink l/g to go over it.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 16, 2008)

God, I'm incredibly mad that I missed out on this! I wanted everything so badly, but I had to work yesterday, and when I came home to order, everything was sold out. That's like a dealer running out of crack!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 16, 2008)

the UPS man just came to my door


----------



## skittishkitty (Apr 16, 2008)

You can call MAC at Soho NYC and Mac in SF. They don't have it now. I just talked to the ones in SOHO and she said it won't be launching till 26th. They do phone orders and flat rate shipping 7.50


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 16, 2008)

eh what is dress camp anyways?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 16, 2008)

I ordered when everything was available but my order still says pending.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Apr 16, 2008)

I placed my order about 7:35 yesterday morning and got an email last night saying that it has shipped!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I ordered this morning around 9 and my status just turned to pending. I called CS about half an hour ago and they said my order has already been shipped this morning  I sure hope it was!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 16, 2008)

My order is Pending now.
Only for She-Gold because that's all I ordered.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 16, 2008)

Okay I just called the 1 800 number and they told me they making a packing slip it and it will be shipped out tomorrow. I forgot to ask her if any of it will be restocked because I didn't buy the palette or she gold l/g, now I regret it.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 16, 2008)

argh, why haven't they shipped mine yet?? it still says PENDING. i did the free UPS ground shipping, does that make them slower to ship it out? i need it by next friday for sure because i'm moving 2,000 miles away, and eeks, that would be a hassle to get a hold of it then! but i figured since it came out two days early, that it would get shipped a little earlier.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Okay I just called the 1 800 number and they told me they making a packing slip it and it will be shipped out tomorrow. I forgot to ask her if any of it will be restocked because I didn't buy the palette or she gold l/g, now I regret it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i am regretting it too! i keep checking the site to see if they have anything...


----------



## panther27 (Apr 16, 2008)

I wish this was not a limited location release,MAC does way too many of these.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 16, 2008)

Psst...over *here*.

I hope this helps someone out.


----------



## natalie75 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Psst...over *here*.

I hope this helps someone out._

 


hummmmmmmm nothing there?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_hummmmmmmm nothing there?_

 
try highlighting what she typed...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 16, 2008)

Invisible ink


----------



## Chikky (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm kinda mad. I mean, I'm gone every day from about 8:30 am to about 9 pm for work and school. I cant check at work or school. I feel gypped.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 17, 2008)

I know, I'm usually gone too, I don't know how I was home at the time...I could be completely wrong but they might put more up if they said the launch date was Apr 17, so at least check tomorrow am.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 17, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! OMG OMG OMG, okay, breathe Bunny, breathe...

Ummm, what time does MAC Soho open? DOES ANYBODY KNOW? I NEED TO CALL THEM AND ORDER!! I need my shit. I'm so gonna die if I don't!! ;__;


----------



## SMMY (Apr 17, 2008)

It's okay. Just remember, breath - must have oxygen to the brain and it's only makeup. We're here for you!

I'm seriously worried that people may 'splode if they don't get their Dress camp stuff. Should there be a crisis thread started just in case to help with the PTDCD* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Post-Traumatic Dress Camp Disorder.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_It's okay. Just remember, breath - must have oxygen to the brain and it's only makeup. We're here for you!

I'm seriously worried that people may 'splode if they don't get their Dress camp stuff. Should there be a crisis thread started just in case to help with the PTDCD* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Post-Traumatic Dress Camp Disorder._

 
 I'M GONNA KILL SOMEBODY. No, I'm only kidding. This collection just sort of snuck up on me. I kept putting off calling and preordering and stuff. And now I'm just a little panicky. xD

The packaging is just soo cute!!


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! OMG OMG OMG, okay, breathe Bunny, breathe...

Ummm, what time does MAC Soho open? DOES ANYBODY KNOW? I NEED TO CALL THEM AND ORDER!! I need my shit. I'm so gonna die if I don't!! ;__;_

 

lol, ur so cute...i feel da same way


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 17, 2008)

My stuff is shipped... It should be here friday! Yay! 

Now if I only could get that l/s


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_My stuff is shipped... It should be here friday! Yay!_

 
MINE TOO! woop woop!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 17, 2008)

I got my shipped notice too, for the first palette. 
*does the happy dance*


----------



## pat (Apr 17, 2008)

You guys are soooo lucky. I am really depressed right now. I didn't get ANYTHING. I've refreshed my maccosmetics.com page like 500 times this day. f**k, I really hate this, really. hahaha I'm pathetic.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_I'm kinda mad. I mean, I'm gone every day from about 8:30 am to about 9 pm for work and school. I cant check at work or school. I feel gypped._

 
I'm in the same boat you are. This really sucks. I'm hoping I'll be able to call one of the stores that will be carrying it, and order everything from them. Quick question, does anyone know if our Pro discount works on this?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes *no more panic* mines comin on Friday!  I'll be waiting in the driveway for that UPS guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why can't it come today

I can't even imagine what it will be like for the couple stores that got it.


----------



## jenntoz (Apr 17, 2008)

I finally got my shipped email
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I just hope the order is right & its all in there, it should arrive today


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 17, 2008)

I was worried because when I called MAC Pro to order the customer service lady said I couldn't anything because everything was gone, even though on the website the only thing showing sold out was the lippie, so I went to the regular website and ordered the palette (and had to pay full price which sucked cause the MAC Pro website doesn't take Discover which is the only CC I have but the regular one does and MAC Pro phone orders do, it's stupid) and I GOT IT!!! Ha Ha MAC Pro lady!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_I was worried because when I called MAC Pro to order the customer service lady said I couldn't anything because everything was gone, even though on the website the only thing showing sold out was the lippie, so I went to the regular website and ordered the palette (and had to pay full price which sucked cause the MAC Pro website doesn't take Discover which is the only CC I have but the regular one does and MAC Pro phone orders do, it's stupid) and I GOT IT!!! Ha Ha MAC Pro lady!_

 
The MAC Pro store had it? o__o Were you able to get your discount over the phone??


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 17, 2008)

I keep calling and getting a "verizon messaging system". ;__;

"Welcome to verizon voice messaging service. If you want to leave a message, please redial the number of the person you are calling starting with area code. If you have a voicemail on this number, please press pound."

Or something like that. They told me to call back at 11:00. It's 11:17... New York and Connecticut are in the same time zone, right?? O__O


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_This collection just sort of snuck up on me. I kept putting off calling and preordering and stuff. And now I'm just a little panicky. xD

The packaging is just soo cute!!_

 
OMG DITTO!  I feel like even more of a plonker cos I'm staff and from the UK - therefore was told at Update when it would be released and where but still missed it... we got it before USA did i think!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now when i look at the swatches i wanna cry.... i only want the pink lipgloss and lipstick.  can someone help me?  maybe do a CP??  

ebayers are just gonna rip ppl off arent they... ??


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 17, 2008)

Bunny, i kept calling til I got through at around 1104 and too fab and the pink lipglass were sold out...

All i wanted was too fab :'(


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 17, 2008)

I am so sad all I wanted was the She-Gold lipglass :-(


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh wow. All those crazy people from specktra are here again  - LOL - I still remember the day when Heatherette came out.
Thank God I am not interested in Dress Camp - have to look after my nerves for the coming collections.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 17, 2008)

I wonder how many items the actually had (on mac site for example...)


----------



## anilegne (Apr 17, 2008)

I ordered online on Tuesday night...no shipping info yet!
*is worried*


----------



## anilegne (Apr 17, 2008)

BTW, MAC on Robson in Vancouver still has some of the stuff, but they can only ship to Canada.  HTH someone!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine just arrived!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Mine just arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you get a post card and the "Brush" booklet?

My order should arrive tomorrow morning.....So excited to play with my goodies this weekend!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Did you get a post card and the "Brush" booklet?

My order should arrive tomorrow morning.....So excited to play with my goodies this weekend!_

 
I did get the booklet. It's a little catalogue of all of the brushes.  No new info, just pics of all of them and the descriptions they already have online.


----------



## latinadreamer06 (Apr 17, 2008)

YUp luckily i got on and checked on the 15th and to my suprise it was there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got the whole collection!!!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *latinadreamer06* 

 
_YUp luckily i got on and checked on the 15th and to my suprise it was there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i got the whole collection!!!_

 
lucky, I was at work all day, so when I came home, it was sold out. I placed a phone order today from Soho, but all they had left was she-gold and the palette. I got both, but I really wanted too fab and fashion.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I did get the booklet. It's a little catalogue of all of the brushes.  No new info, just pics of all of them and the descriptions they already have online._

 
All the brushes?? Including the ones not on the site? Like LE ones


----------



## fash10nista (Apr 18, 2008)

I so spaced out on this...I saw it yesterday and called the MAC Pro store in SF and they said they couldn't do orders till today...Well, today arrived and I didn't remember until about 2pm!!!!!!! Thankfully, when I called back, they had one palette left....But I want She-Gold!!! Waaahhhhh.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If anyone has an extra She-Gold, please, pleeeaasseeee let me know....I'd be more than willing to give up my tenth child for it.....


----------



## girlzippy (Apr 18, 2008)

So basically its all gone everywhere now? I ordered the l/s on mac.com but they couldn't fulfill my order. If anyone can get the l/s for me please I'll pay extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT got one. I think.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Apr 18, 2008)

I got my palette yesterday.  It is so prett.  The sunny girl eye shadow it awesome!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, I received the collection this morning.....Everything is gorgeous; just simply gorgeous!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 18, 2008)

If anyone is planning on selling their she gold l/g or their back up of it please keep me in mind pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 18, 2008)

I SO want the palette and She Gold l/g and now it's too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully they will restock! *fingers crossed*


----------



## artificial (Apr 18, 2008)

I will be getting the lipglasses I ordered for CPs + backups, but the palettes are out of stock [even though I ordered online when they were!!]

Anyone have a palette or lipstick they want to offload?


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Nope, it's good for limited edition items as well, for upto a year after their release. God knows, I was hoping to get Stereo Rose through it, but it was too far from the release date._

 
Now I'm confused.  I just did a mac chat.

*



*Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Jara.  How may I assist you?
*Elizabeth: *I was wondering if the DressCamp collection was going to restock on the MAC website
*Jara: *Hi Elizabeth! Regrettably, due to the tremendous response to our recent launch, MAC Dress Camp has completely sold out at MAC Cosmetics Online. We regret that we are not expecting additional quantities to become available. We apologize for the inconvenience.
*Elizabeth: *Can I look for items through gone but not forgotten?
*Jara: *Regrettably, Gone But Not Forgotten is for discontinued products and not for limited edition items.






  I guess no restock... I'm so saaad.


----------



## MACForME (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm just plain annoyed at this. I checked it on Wednesday and though, eh, I'll place an order tomorrow.. Because i was at work and really busy.. well Thursday morning I got on, and it was ALL GONE. How is this possible??? Heatherette didn't sell out  and I expected that it would! Since most were super excited over it.. Dress Camp was pretty low key, and its GONE?! I really don't understand this at all.

I hope they restock it..


----------



## SMMY (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Now I'm confused. I just did a mac chat.

*



*Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Jara. How may I assist you?
*Elizabeth: *I was wondering if the DressCamp collection was going to restock on the MAC website
*Jara: *Hi Elizabeth! Regrettably, due to the tremendous response to our recent launch, MAC Dress Camp has completely sold out at MAC Cosmetics Online. We regret that we are not expecting additional quantities to become available. We apologize for the inconvenience.
*Elizabeth: *Can I look for items through gone but not forgotten?
*Jara: *Regrettably, Gone But Not Forgotten is for discontinued products and not for limited edition items.







 I guess no restock... I'm so saaad._

 
Unless they've changed their policy, this isn't true. I had them do a search for Coco and Deckchair pigments in 2006 with no problems. I would get a hold of the Gone but not forgotten program directly to confirm this.


----------



## lsperry (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Unless they've changed their policy, this isn't true. I had them do a search for Coco and Deckchair pigments in 2006 with no problems. I would get a hold of the Gone but not forgotten program directly to confirm this._

 
Thanks for saying this again.....I've said it, too. 

Just call the 1-800 number on the website and if you get an operator that says they don't take requests for LE items, hang up and call again, and again, and again until you get an operator who will take your request....Don't make your request through a LIVE-CHAT or e-mail, either. MAKE A PHONE CALL!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine arrived safely today & I LOVE this collection. Beautiful. I only wished that I ordered 2 palettes just for the blush. The zebra casings are fab

I ordered Cream Color Base in Pearl with it. After I used the DC blush, I patted the pearl ccb on the high part of my cheekbones - gorgeous


----------



## sflores900 (Apr 18, 2008)

Does someone have a l/s or fashion l/g they dont want because I would be willing to take it off your hands even give you a generous profit? please


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Apr 18, 2008)

YAY IM SO HAPPY!!! I got my DRESS CAMP STUFF FROM THE FED EX GUY!!! Hehehe...I was sick today so I called in sick *ahem and just so happens that today my shipment was supposed to come in. 

So normally I get the shipments between 2-4 in the after noon...So guess what I was doing.


FROM 3:30 I was WAITING IN THE DRIVEWAY SITTING ON THE PAVEMENT!! Lol...Needless to say, in the HOT SUN..I was on my Itouch internet refreshing the FedEx tracking site...when @ 4:00 God showed his face (FEDEX GUY) and I ran to him and I was all

"Package for Rachel?!?!?!"

He laughs and grabs the black box from the back and says...

"Are you sure youre Rachel? Anyone could have sat in her driveway pretending to be her" all laughing at me and teasing me

hes all

"Whats your last name and phone number?"

and then gives my package to me....(He was kidding by the way, he always delivers to my house)

YAY!! Im glad I got 2 Pallets 2 Too Fab L/S and One each of the lip glosses!!! Made my horrible day better...

I have larangitis people... But who cares...M.A.C fixes everything


----------



## user46 (Apr 19, 2008)

I NEED DRESSCAMP! I was literally SAVING for this collection, and now it's gone before I can even buy it?! I could just do with the palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be damned if I pay 80 bucks for it on ebay. oh well


----------



## anilegne (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so upset!  I thought I successfully ordered the palette online and 3 days later get an email saying it was OOS and no mention of restocking.  WTH?!!

If I had known it was OOS, I could have tried ordering from a PRO store on the 17th.  GRR!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 20, 2008)

Errr I hope I get mine on Monday. I ordered on the 16th. :\


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anilegne* 

 
_I'm so upset!  I thought I successfully ordered the palette online and 3 days later get an email saying it was OOS and no mention of restocking.  WTH?!!

If I had known it was OOS, I could have tried ordering from a PRO store on the 17th.  GRR!!!_

 
Whaaaat? What day and time did you order?


----------



## starr (Apr 20, 2008)

don't have it -- my country didn't get it. sad


----------



## princess (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't decide whether to keep Fashion or not. It was kind of an impulse buy, the hype got to me. The shade is pretty but it seems too bright for me to use it often.


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 21, 2008)

dammit they should just take the collection off the site since its sold out lol...us late folks cant get it anyway so its just a big ole tease lol


----------



## lizzypoowitch (Apr 21, 2008)

Wooohoooo I got my eyeshadow today. I love the colors and that blush is gorgeous. Let's hope I use it now and don't try to keep it new like a museum piece.


----------



## palatial (Apr 21, 2008)

ahh i thought mine would be here today but no


----------



## Javis (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_yup i got the whole collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The entire collection? Do tell, what all does it have in it?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

^ Two lip glosses (fashion and she-gold), palette (blush and 3 eyeshadows) and one lipstick (too fab)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2008)

I got my paws on the stuff I wanted! Thank you to those that helped me.


----------



## anilegne (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Whaaaat? What day and time did you order?_

 
I ordered April 15th evening.  Too Fab was already sold out by then but I *thought* I was getting the palette and both l/g's.
Oh, well, at least I'll have the l/g's to console myself.


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 22, 2008)

There's this boy on youtube his name is Boylre, he made a video this weekend, and he said he works for MAC and that his counter was getting stock of Dress Camp today..I was like wtf...I don't know if he is lying or what????? Maybe I miss understood him..The video is under Life at MAC & My TOP MAC BRUSHES..Sorry don't know how to put he link on..Am I trippin???


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 22, 2008)

Copy-paste URL address, please


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Is that even possible??


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Copy-paste URL address, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ok, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-9ZCp1gJsI....I hope I did it right and hope it helps...Oh yea thanks for telling me how to do it..lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2008)

I e-mailed the dude and asked him.  He said it was already sold out before he posted the video.  I asked him where he worked but he didn't answer that.


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess he made the video before Dress Camp was out. dang and I was all happy..That there was a store out there with a lil hope..O well I need to get over it..


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 22, 2008)

ok i think i win the award for the slowest UPS! i ordered last tues am and it is supposed to arrive tomorrow- we'll see!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_ok i think i win the award for the slowest UPS! i ordered last tues am and it is supposed to arrive tomorrow- we'll see!_

 
mine is coming tomorrow too! I CANT WAIT TILL I GET HOME FROM SCHOOL TO MY DRESS CAMP PALETTE


----------



## lizzypoowitch (Apr 22, 2008)

I got mine yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the E/S and I love them. 

I want she gold now. It will probably remain sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And no matter how much I love MAC I can't justify buying it on ebay. Oh well I'm going to the Stila warehouse sale Sat so I should not be that sad.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

This is why we didn't get any... I'm sorry, but this just sucks!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^^LMAO!!!

I just got my package right now! Well I got home and it was sitting on my table and my dad wasn't so pleased. lol I am wearing both the lippie and glass and its sooooo gorgeous! I want backups now. I wish I bought she gold


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 23, 2008)

yea beautypsycho that does blow...is that a seller on Ebay or something? i really wish i had bought that l/s.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

^ no, it's on makeupalley and she is swapping for BNIB LE l/s only...

I really want that l/s but I don't exactly sh*t money, so I don't wanna pay over $30 for it...


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Arggg! This makes me sad...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, she has loads of DressCamp stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...=/u=Sephora47/

PS. I mean, Im not mad at her personally, I'm just mad at those people who grab everything...


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 23, 2008)

wow that just pisses me off. i dont think its fair to get like 6 of each product esp. when its SUPER LIMITED. whatev. i got my palette FINALLY today! and im sooo excited! THE BLUSH IS GORGEOUS!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey, if you gals really really want Too Fab heres an ebay auction - reputable 
they purchase right from the MAC counter. A liiiiiiitle pricey - but hey I loved this lippie. I bought another backup Too Fab from them

120250926780


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

Ugh.. too much for a broke college student lol


----------



## quizshow (Apr 24, 2008)

I finally got mine on Tuesday... with a nice gash in the side of it.  Oh well, It's still fabulous and looks good with Style Minx and Fafi Totally it for a nice mix and match LE look


----------



## macmistress (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey, if you gals really really want Too Fab heres an ebay auction - reputable 
they purchase right from the MAC counter. A liiiiiiitle pricey - but hey I loved this lippie. I bought another backup Too Fab from them

120250926780
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

can you rpovide a link plz?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 24, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120250926780&ru=http%3  A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%  3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D120250926  780%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1
Here you go.. just type in those numbers in a search on e-bay and it will pop up


----------



## adela88 (Apr 24, 2008)

i hate mac now
its not about the makeup, for half the people out there its 'grab as much as you can then flog it on ebay in a year for 3x the price, hoping one will become as rare as judy blue'


----------



## girlzippy (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Yeah, she has loads of DressCamp stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.makeupalley.com/account/p...=/u=Sephora47/

PS. I mean, Im not mad at her personally, I'm just mad at those people who grab everything..._

 
I agree it absolutley sucks that MAC doesn't have a limit for ordering LE stuff per person. And all those people who bought 10 just to sell and swap them suck. I hope karma gets them all because that it just sh*tty as a thing to do.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_i hate mac now
its not about the makeup, for half the people out there its 'grab as much as you can then flog it on ebay in a year for 3x the price, hoping one will become as rare as judy blue'_

 
I agree! I think thats the main reason why people buy it in bulk, not because they are going to run out of the product (less likely to happen because not everyone uses the same product everyday especially shadows and blushes) but because they want to make a buck off of limited edition items. That isn't fair...at all! Mac are you reading this? This has seriously become an issue, not just from Dress Camp but from other previous LE items as well. Someone on here is selling the palette for $70!! Omgah wth man? It ain't that pretty or made out of real gold


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 25, 2008)

they should have made a limit! only 2 per customer!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 25, 2008)

I know... buy it now price on e-bay $80 for a palette and like $40 for lipstick...WTH man... wouldn't you be happy to make like $10 by doing nothing?! But noooooooo... you have to make $30


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree with everyone so far! I hope it isn't going to happen in Aus and there'll at least be a wider release of dress camp cuz the palettes for Heatherette cost $70 each for us off the MAC website and in store. If people bought in bulk and put it on eBay Australia....I don't want to think of the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hides shaking in fear*


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

^^

Oh also I might wanna add that it's hard enough for me to get to a MAC counter as it is just to buy from the normal line and I'm usually left with buying online or something. Imagine the people living in an island like Hawaii or in the outback. I think I'm going a bit off topic but I'm not happy that Bonus Beat is sold out online.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 25, 2008)

SAME! I agree ^^^


----------



## matteell (Apr 25, 2008)

i ordered the too fab pink lipstick.. didnt know if i wanted the e/s palette.. should of gotten it since it sold out so fast.. but i really like the lipstick, bright pink.. and love the container..


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_I agree with everyone so far! I hope it isn't going to happen in Aus and there'll at least be a wider release of dress camp cuz the palettes for Heatherette cost $70 each for us off the MAC website and in store. If people bought in bulk and put it on eBay Australia....I don't want to think of the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hides shaking in fear*_

 
This isn't coming to Australia. It was released in limited areas and in VERY limited quantities.  It was mainly released in Southeast Asia, 2 places in the US, and 1 place in Canada.


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 25, 2008)

Someone is selling She Gold on Mac Cosmetics LJ for 25 here mac_cosmetics: SALE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 25, 2008)

She- Gold has just been restocked on the mac website!

GOOO GET IT !!!!!!!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 25, 2008)

which website??!

UK?


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 25, 2008)

The U.S website, both lipglasses are restocked. I just ordered both. it processed my order, i hope it's not a glitch...


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 25, 2008)

Both She Gold and Fashion on the US site.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 25, 2008)

AWW man! I am pretty gutted. I got a little excited then. *grumbles*

thnx love


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 25, 2008)

aw sorry! chin up...summer collections coming out soon ;-)


----------



## macmistress (Apr 25, 2008)

lol yeah.

A UKer cant order from  as US website right?


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 25, 2008)

not sure about that, it's worth a shot at trying...


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 25, 2008)

Ack! Impulse buy! Kind of regret it lol bought 2 of each >__< Hope somebody will want it hahah


----------



## macmistress (Apr 25, 2008)

I dont mind buying it from you if I cant get it off the US webby


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

Omgah the glosses have been restocked!!!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 25, 2008)

I only ended up getting another She-Gold. I'm wearing Fashion right now, but it just doesn't seem unique enough for me to get a backup of it. She-Gold is heaven by itself or on top of a lipstick. I highly suggest getting this one while you can because I can't think of a dupe for it!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

lol I ended up getting 2 she gold glasses because I didn't get one before. And another Fashion because its such a pretty pink (I find it better than Malibu Barbie) and I love the zebra print. haha

I don't care too much about the palette so I am happy!!!! I called customer service as well and asked her if they were getting and shipment of Too Fab or the palette and she said she doesn't think so because they weren't expecting to get a restock of the glasses and they only received 80 of them so it will be sold out in minutes. HTH!


----------



## bklynfemme (Apr 25, 2008)

oh smart girl, i should've bought 2 she-gold's! i was SO excited that they had restocked that i just rushed to order 1 before they were sold out again. haha 

yay dresscamp


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm debating getting a second She Gold. I feel bad. I had got the palette but testing my friend's palette I don't think I'm enamored of it. The l/g is really my favorite part of the collection.


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 25, 2008)

And now it's sold out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks for people that where at work today, and didn't know they where gonna restock....


----------



## carrieann07 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was lucky enough to see it on the MAC site when they launched it.

I ordered the palette and fashion l/g, the l/s was long gone and I really didn't think that she-gold would work for me.

I checked back about 30min later to see everything was gone!
Still the palette doesn't really impress me much...I'm going to have to work w/ it


----------



## serella (Apr 26, 2008)

What time did you guys check the website?  I missed it again....and i check every morning before work and didn't see anything >_<


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serella* 

 
_What time did you guys check the website?  I missed it again....and i check every morning before work and didn't see anything >_<_

 
I noticed it in the afternoon, eastern standard time. She gold was up there for a couple of hours, but fashion sold out fast.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Apr 27, 2008)

This is such a beautiful collection.  At first I though it was tacky and talked myself out of buying it.  But when I saw it up on mac website and too fab was already sold out, I freaked so ended up buying the stuff in stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I got 2 pallets, 1 fashion and 2 she gold's.  I'm weird like that.  But I'm so happy that I did because in person it is so beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The pallet especially is so pigmented and shimmery, I'm seriously in-love.


----------



## janineios (Sep 10, 2013)

Waaaaahhh, looking through this thread as I mourn the fact that I'll never ever ever find TooFab lipstick for sale


----------



## klohvur (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm happy that i was able to get my hands on Too Fab l/s and Fashion l/g years later.. not to mention both BRAND NEW.!  no box for either but who cares.!  i'm a happy camper.!


----------



## klohvur (Nov 28, 2013)

janineios said:


> Waaaaahhh, looking through this thread as I mourn the fact that I'll never ever ever find TooFab lipstick for sale


  i'm sure you'll get your hand on it soon Janine.


----------



## janineios (Nov 29, 2013)

klohvur said:


> i'm sure you'll get your hand on it soon Janine.


  Thanks, but there's like a 1% chance of that. Lol


----------

